# Nvidia: Geforce GTX 1070/1080 - Preise und Termine stehen fest



## Gast1669461003 (7. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nvidia: Geforce GTX 1070/1080 - Preise und Termine stehen fest* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nvidia: Geforce GTX 1070/1080 - Preise und Termine stehen fest


----------



## munsterbuster (7. Mai 2016)

Jetzt nur ein paar Testergebnisse zur realen Werten und man könnte sich die Karten anschauen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2016)

nvidia sollte mal wieder 'ne vernünftige "volksgrafikkarte" im bereich 200 bis max. 250 euro bringen.
wie damals die 8800 gt bspw. 
die 960 ist ja nicht übel, aber der sprung von meiner 760 ist einfach viel zu klein. 
lohnt sich dementsprechend nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Mai 2016)

Bisschen teurer als erhofft. Evtl. warte ich noch ab, was die neue AMD-Generation kann. So ne GTX 1080 wäre aber schon nett.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bisschen teurer als erhofft. Evtl. warte ich noch ab, was die neue AMD-Generation kann. So ne GTX 1080 wäre aber schon nett.


 naja, ist ja völlig logisch, dass die neuen Karten mehr kosten, wenn die auch schneller als ihr jeweiliger Vorgänger sind. Das war an sich immer so, dass die neue Generation so viel kostete, wie es deren Leistungsplus im Vergleich zu den "alten" Kartenpreisen zum Releasezeitpunkt eben auch entspricht. und die alten Modelle wiederum sind auch so gut wie nie nur wegen der neuen Karten plötzlich im Preis gefallen   Aktuell kommt dazu, dass zb die GTX 970 ohnehin fast gar nicht im Preis gesunken ist, seit es sie gibt. 

@Bonkic: das Hauptproblem war/ist, dass es halt keine "obere Mittelklasse"-Ti-Karten gibt in letzter Zeit. Eine GTX 960 ist schön und gut für 200€, aber es gibt halt bis zur GTX 970, die lange Zeit mind 320€ kostete (in den letzten Wochen auch mal 300€ ) nichts anderes von Nvidia, was dazwischen liegt. Die GTX 970 ist zwar 30% schneller, aber es gibt halt nichts von Nvidia, was 10-20% schneller als eine GTX 960 ist und preislich bei 240-260€ liegt.  Da kann/konnte man halt nur zur AMD R9 280X / 380X greifen.


----------



## Elvis3000 (7. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nvidia sollte mal wieder 'ne vernünftige "volksgrafikkarte" im bereich 200 bis max. 250 euro bringen.
> wie damals die 8800 gt bspw.
> die 960 ist ja nicht übel, aber der sprung von meiner 760 ist einfach viel zu klein.
> lohnt sich dementsprechend nicht.



sowas wie den crysiskiller  8800 gt wirds nicht mehr geben, das war eher ein versehen......


----------



## BuzzKillington (7. Mai 2016)

4K@120hz! Wow! Jetzt bräuchte man nur noch passende Monitore


----------



## Alisis1990 (7. Mai 2016)

Obwohl ich ja bei nvidia ab der 1070 schon mit HBM2 gerechnet hätte. Bleibt bei nvidia also wohl etwas für die 1080ti oder die neue titan.. schade!

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2016)

Wobei man nicht außer Acht lassen sollte dass die 1070 die Leistung einer 980ti halten oder gar schneller sein soll, wiederum preislich deutlich günstiger sein wird als die 980ti als diese erschien.

Wenn die Benchmarks überzeugen hab ich schon die ideale Karte für mein Skylake-System gefunden. Dann würde ich locker 3 Jahre damit auskommen ehe wieder eine neue Graka-Generation vonnöten wäre, wenn überhaupt, denn mehr als Full HD würde ich eh nicht nutzen. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Seegurkensalat (7. Mai 2016)

Jetzt stellt sich für mich nur noch die Frage nach der Lautstärke, keine Lust so einen Fön wie die PS4 im Zimmer stehen zu haben.


----------



## Alisis1990 (7. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wobei man nicht außer Acht lassen sollte dass die 1070 die Leistung einer 980ti halten oder gar schneller sein soll, wiederum preislich deutlich günstiger sein wird als die 980ti als diese erschien.
> 
> Wenn die Benchmarks überzeugen hab ich schon die ideale Karte für mein Skylake-System gefunden. Dann würde ich locker 3 Jahre damit auskommen ehe wieder eine neue Graka-Generation vonnöten wäre, wenn überhaupt, denn mehr als Full HD würde ich eh nicht nutzen.
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus! Wobei ich aber noch abwarten würde was AMD noch so bringt. Stromverbrauch ist mir sowieso egal und da könnte Preisleistungstechnisch evtl noch eine Überraschung drin sein. Grafikkarten können die Jungs ja nunmal auch. 

Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus! Wobei ich aber noch abwarten würde was AMD noch so bringt. Stromverbrauch ist mir sowieso egal und da könnte Preisleistungstechnisch evtl noch eine Überraschung drin sein. Grafikkarten können die Jungs ja nunmal auch.
> 
> Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


Auf AMD warte ich nicht, weil ich immer bei NVIDIA geblieben bin und bis dato keinen echten Grund sehe den Hersteller zu wechseln. Schuster und Leisten, wir verstehen uns... 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich für mich nur noch die Frage nach der Lautstärke, keine Lust so einen Fön wie die PS4 im Zimmer stehen zu haben.


Das Kühlkonzept ist ja wieder Markenabhängig, da wird man sehen auf was Asus, MSI und Co. setzen und wie da die Resultate sind. Ich hatte bisher noch keine NVIDIA die lauter als der CPU-Kühler war.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Alisis1990 (7. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mich bisher immer für die für mein Budget zum Zeitpunkt der Anschaffung beste Variante entschieden ^.^ erst war es eine  6600gt ubd nun bin ich einige Jahre später bei ner r9 280 ^.^.

Und aktuell wäre es denke ich auch eher eine r9 390. Aber wie gesagt abwarten und Tee kalt werden lassen. Bis es genug Benchmarks von beiden Seiten gibt und man sich entscheidet wird noch zeit vergehen. Vllt wird ja auch die 1060 nen super Preisleistingshammer den plötzlich alle haben wollen wie es bei der gtx 970 der Fall War.


Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angry-Angel (7. Mai 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich für mich nur noch die Frage nach der Lautstärke, keine Lust so einen Fön wie die PS4 im Zimmer stehen zu haben.



Wenn Deine PS4 laut ist, ist sie entweder kaputt oder komplett verstaubt innendrin, oder steht in nem viel zu kleinen, (geschlossenen), Rack.

Meine PS4 ist sogar leiser als mein Silent-PC


----------



## Seegurkensalat (7. Mai 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Wenn Deine PS4 laut ist, ist sie entweder kaputt oder komplett verstaubt innendrin, oder steht in nem viel zu kleinen, (geschlossenen), Rack.
> 
> Meine PS4 ist sogar leiser als mein Silent-PC



Ich habe schon lange keine mehr und bezog mich auf die erste Revision, keine Ahnung ob die da groß was verbessert haben. Aber kaputt war die eher nicht, die von einem Freund (ebenfalls alte Revision) ist auch manchmal kurz vor dem abheben (bei Until Dawn miterlebt).



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Kühlkonzept ist ja wieder  Markenabhängig, da wird man sehen auf was Asus, MSI und Co. setzen und  wie da die Resultate sind. Ich hatte bisher noch keine NVIDIA die lauter  als der CPU-Kühler war.
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Stimmt, bei den AMDs ist Sapphire z.B. meist ganz gut unterwegs. Da muss ich mal abwarten.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, ist ja völlig logisch, dass die neuen Karten mehr kosten, wenn die auch schneller als ihr jeweiliger Vorgänger sind. Das war an sich immer so, dass die neue Generation so viel kostete, wie es deren Leistungsplus im Vergleich zu den "alten" Kartenpreisen zum Releasezeitpunkt eben auch entspricht. und die alten Modelle wiederum sind auch so gut wie nie nur wegen der neuen Karten plötzlich im Preis gefallen   Aktuell kommt dazu, dass zb die GTX 970 ohnehin fast gar nicht im Preis gesunken ist, seit es sie gibt.



Naja, es ist ja nicht so, dass ich ne GTX 1080 für nen Preis von 400 Euro erwartet hätte. Ich hatte für die 1080 eigentlich 600 Euro eingeplant, wird wahrscheinlich etwas mehr. Aber damit kann ich leben, wenn die Leistung stimmt. Zwei bis drei Monate dauert's aber eh noch.


----------



## svd (7. Mai 2016)

Wird auch Zeit, das mal was Handfestes kommt. 

Selber seh ich das aber entspannter und werd den ersten Schwung Pascal/Polaris mal auslassen. Solange ich meinen alten Monitor behalte, macht das einfach keinen Sinn.
Und ich bin nicht mehr so der Alleszocker. Die einzigen Spiele, die meine aktuelle Grafikkarte irgendwie gefordert haben, waren die beiden Reis-Titel.
"Rise of the Tomb Raider", weil es aktuell eines der schönsten Spiele ist und "Ryse: Son of Rome", weil es, wegen seiner ONE-Herkunft, seltsames Verhalten an den Tag legt
(zB beim VSync) und die Grafikoptionen, gemessen am zu erwartenden CryEngine-Umfang, eher ein Witz sind.
Alles andere, was sonst über den Bildschirm flimmert, liefe auch auf Notebookhardware mehr als gut. 

An VR bin ich irgendwie gar nicht interessiert. 
Sollten jedoch 34", 21:9, 1440p, IPS, Free-/G-Sync Monitore mal deutlich unter 600€ kosten, ist es sehr beruhigend zu wissen, dass es endlich bezahlbare Einzelkarten geben wird, 
denen diese Auflösung nichts ausmacht.


----------



## Gemar (7. Mai 2016)

Leistung, Preis und Verlustleistung hören sich schon mal gut an.
Ich frage mich nur was die üppigen 8GB sollen? Stellt das eine Wiedergutmachung zur GTX 970 dar oder wird ein Teil wieder nur lahmer Speicher werden?


----------



## DerBloP (7. Mai 2016)

Bei mir wirds direkt am Release Tag die 1080er....meine VIVE wird sich freuen


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Mai 2016)

Gemar schrieb:


> Leistung, Preis und Verlustleistung hören sich schon mal gut an.
> Ich frage mich nur was die üppigen 8GB sollen? Stellt das eine Wiedergutmachung zur GTX 970 dar oder wird ein Teil wieder nur lahmer Speicher werden?



Es wird wohl eher drauf hinauslaufen dass die 1070 kein 970 Nachfolger wird. Die 1070 wird eher fast zu einer neuen 980.
Erst die 1060 wird wohl so eine Art 970  und da wird es interessant sein wie die Daten aussehen.

Die 8 GB ist so ziemlich das was eine High End Next Gen GPU besitzen sollte, weil sie für VR und  2k+ die nötige Leistung besitzen muss.
Wir haben heute schon das ein oder andere Spiel welches mehr als 4 GB Vram benötigt und da ist es nur logisch dass 8 GB Vram absolut das mindeste waren was man für diese Preisklasse anbieten sollte.

Alles unter 1070 wird warscheinlich maximal 6 GB Vram haben. Und wenn ich mir eine neue GPU anschaffen würde, welches die nächsten  ~3 Jahre halten soll dann wäre es aufjedenfall eine *schnelle* (*!*) 8 GB Vram Karte, denn langsame 8 GB Vram Karten wird es genau so geben.

Meine Vermutung:
Der Faktor "lahme Speicher" könnte  erst  wieder bei Karten unter 1070 auftauchen, wenn dort ebenfalls versucht wird die 8 GB Vram zu erreichen, obwohl viele andere Dinge deutlich runtergeschraubt wären.
Oder die Herstellung von Pascal ist so viel besser geworden dass solche Kompromisse wie bei Maxwell (970) nicht mehr in Kauf genommen werden müssen?


----------



## MaDDoG2506 (7. Mai 2016)

Man sollte natürlich die ersten richtigen, diversen Benchmarks abwarten, aber wenn das was Nvidia über die 1080 verkündet hat stimmt, dann ist das Ding richtig heftig und vor allem (hoffentlich) für die 4K / VR Zukunft gut gerüstet... und ich bin drauf und dran mir das Ding zuzulegen. Eigentlich bin ich eher auf die PS4 fixiert im Moment, aber den PS4 Neo Zirkus möchte ich wirklich nur sehr ungern mitmachen, da sehe ich die Investition in eine 1080 als sinnvoller und seriöser an als in neue Konsolen im 3 Jahres Zyklus, die trotzdem keine 4K nativ schaffen und mir in anderen Belangen ebenfalls nicht ganz schmecken (mittlerweile). 

Freue mich auf die ersten ausführlichen Tests der 1070 + 1080.


----------



## HanFred (7. Mai 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Wenn Deine PS4 laut ist, ist sie entweder kaputt oder komplett verstaubt innendrin, oder steht in nem viel zu kleinen, (geschlossenen), Rack.
> 
> Meine PS4 ist sogar leiser als mein Silent-PC



Nö, die sind teilweise einfach saumässig laut. Meine leider auch, war sie schon immer. ☹️


----------



## Wamboland (7. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wobei man nicht außer Acht lassen sollte dass die 1070 die Leistung einer 980ti halten oder gar schneller sein soll, wiederum preislich deutlich günstiger sein wird als die 980ti als diese erschien.
> 
> Wenn die Benchmarks überzeugen hab ich schon die ideale Karte für mein Skylake-System gefunden. Dann würde ich locker 3 Jahre damit auskommen ehe wieder eine neue Graka-Generation vonnöten wäre, wenn überhaupt, denn mehr als Full HD würde ich eh nicht nutzen.



Jup so schauts bei mir auch aus. Die 770 kann dann in Rente gehen und ich hab erstmal wieder Ruhe. Klar klingt die 1080 super, aber für Full HD reicht es sicherlich auch lange mit der 1070.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Mai 2016)

Mich würde es dann vor allem interessieren, wie groß der Unterschied zur GTX 970 ist.


----------



## Davki90 (7. Mai 2016)

Starke Leistung, aber für mich noch zu teuer. Muss noch etwas sparen.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Mai 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mich würde es dann vor allem interessieren, wie groß der Unterschied zur GTX 970 ist.



980 SLI bzw. 980TI bzw. Titan X sind langsamer als die 1070 so viel ich weiß.
Vor allem in Sachen VR und Multimonitor Betrieb ist alles andere als 1070 fast schon Geldverschwendung wenn man den Mehrwert von Pascal mal begutachtet.

Ich habe extra abgewartet ob sich Pascal wirklich lohnen könnte und die 1070 steht bei mir ganz oben auf der Must-Have-Liste.

Die Fragen die ich mir stelle sind 
- Wie groß der Unterschied zwischen 1060, 1070 und 1080 sein wird?
- Wird es einen bemerkbaren Unterschied zwischen GDDR5 und GDDR5X geben?
- Wird die 1060 auch 8 GB Vram haben?
- Wird es eine 1080 Ti geben? Wenn ja - um wie viel besser wird sie als die 1080 sein? Der Preis dürfte dann logisch bei 999€ liegen das ist sicher.
- Was werden MSI, EVGA, Gainward & Co. aus den Karten machen und wie teuer/schneller werden die sein?

Aber ich muss hier echt etwas loswerden. Es ist unfassbar wie viel Technik auf diesen kleinen Raum gepresst werden können und  die Karten werden trotzdem immer sparsamer beim Stromverbrauch.
Das ist wirklich unglaublich  und fast schon zu  krass um das richtig nachvollziehen zu können.

Was lernt man daraus? Es ist wirklich  große Geldverschwendung  solche Karten wie Titan X oder 980ti zu kaufen, außer man benötigt wirklich an jeder Ecke und Kante diese überteuerte Mehrleistung.
Neue High End GPUs überflügeln selbst die teuersten Modelle aus der Luxus Klasse, kosten  viiiiiel weniger, sind leiser und stromsparender noch dazu.

Edit:
Mal so ganz nebenbei. Doom wurde auf der 1080 mit Vulkan API gezeigt.
Die Frames fliegen nur so dahin und ziemlich geil zu sehen dass Vulkan gepusht wird  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueRjbYdcXbs


----------



## Triplezer0 (8. Mai 2016)

1080er 2er sli verbund wird sofort gekauft


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Mai 2016)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> 1080er 2er sli verbund wird sofort gekauft



Abwarten mit SLI.  Nach Release könnte sofort eine 1080 ti etc.pp angekündigt werden.
Das könnte dann P/L mäßig einen besseren Eindruck hinterlassen.

Außerdem verstehe ich nicht wieso die Leute immer noch SLI kaufen obwohl es jedem bekannt sein sollte dass SLI bis heute kaum oder nur teilweise richtig genutzt wird.
Mit DirectX 12 und Vulkan wird es zwar besser werden, aber ich halte da eine einzelne High End GPU für die bessere Lösung als SLI.

Zu 3DFX Zeiten war SLI  Voodoo 2 echt der Knaller weil es eine eigene API nur für diese GPUs gab.

Ich glaube dass es sinnvoller wäre eine Monster Ti für 999€ zu holen die zu 100% läuft. als 1500€ für ein SLI Gespann zu bezahlen, welches maximal bis zu 80%?! funktioniert und zusätzlich  mehr Strom verbrauchen etc.
SLI wäre irgendwann eine interessante Geschichte für VR wenn pro Auge 1 GPU zugeordnet werden  kann 

Ansonsten sehe ich bis dato fast keine Vorteile von SLI, außer man hat viel zu viel Geld und möchte gerne mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.
Oftmals hat man durch SLI sogar mehr Probleme und  wenn man dann SLI deaktivieren muss, hat man totes Kapital im Rechner. Die 999€ teure Luxus GPU würde immer noch zu 100% ihr Werk verrichten.


----------



## Triplezer0 (8. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ansonsten sehe ich bis dato fast keine Vorteile von SLI, außer man hat viel zu viel Geld und möchte gerne mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.
> Oftmals hat man durch SLI sogar mehr Probleme und  wenn man dann SLI deaktivieren muss, hat man totes Kapital im Rechner. Die 999€ teure Luxus GPU würde immer noch zu 100% ihr Werk verrichten.



Wenn man 1440p hat und 100+ FPS auch bei neuen Titeln haben möchte braucht man leider SLI. Da reicht auch eine TI nicht. Der beschissene Support mit den Profilen manchmal ist schade, aber ich kann damit leben, wenn es nicht immer geht.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> als 1500€ für ein SLI Gespann zu bezahlen, welches maximal bis zu 80%?! funktioniert und zusätzlich  mehr Strom verbrauchen etc.



Wenn das Profil gut ist dann funktioniert es auch zu 100%  (leider nicht oft der Fall)


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Mai 2016)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Wenn man 1440p hat und 100+ FPS auch bei neuen Titeln haben möchte braucht man leider SLI. Da reicht auch eine TI nicht. Der beschissene Support mit den Profilen manchmal ist schade, aber ich kann damit leben, wenn es nicht immer geht.
> 
> Wenn das Profil gut ist dann funktioniert es auch zu 100%  (leider nicht oft der Fall)



Trotzdem lieber abwarten was die 1080ti zu bieten hat und dann vll 2x 1080ti im SLI holen wenn man so viel Luxus haben möchte.
Die 1080 wird locker um die  700€ kosten  und wenn man da überlegt sich 2 von solchen Karten zu holen, kann man direkt zu 1080ti greifen weil sie höchstwarscheinlich noch um einiges besser sein werden.
Weil auf die ca. 500€ kommt es dann auch schon nicht drauf an wenn man sich sowas  leisten kann.

Hinterher meckern sie wieder alle weil  evtl eine noch krassere Karte auf den Markt kommt die  bisschen mehr kostet und dafür aber ihren Mehrwert hat.

Ich denke nicht dass du jetzt irgendwelche FPS Probleme hast (Luxus Probleme höchstens) und deswegen kann man dieses Jahr noch 100%ig mit einer Ti Version rechnen und dort zuschlagen.


----------



## Triplezer0 (8. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass du jetzt irgendwelche FPS Probleme hast (Luxus Probleme höchstens) und deswegen kann man dieses Jahr noch 100%ig mit einer Ti Version rechnen und dort zuschlagen.



Es ergibt durchaus Sinn was du sagst, aber ich bezweifle, dass meine Willenstärke durchhält. Man kann ja die 1080er auch wieder verkaufen und gegen tis tauschen, so habe ichs bei der 900er serie auch gemacht, waren vlt 160-200 € verlust insgesamt, kann man mit leben


----------



## Chroom (8. Mai 2016)

Werde mir auch im Sommer die 1080er holen. Warte auf die Asus strix. Rechne aber eher mit 700€+. Hoffe ich bekomme für meine 980er dann noch 400 bis 450€


----------



## lurchie85 (8. Mai 2016)

Das sollen die "Mittelklasse" Karten werden? Bei dem Preis? Zotac hat bereits seine erste Karte vorgestellt und die wird 699 Dollar kosten in Form der Founders Edition. Sprich in Deutschland werden wir die 700 Euro Marke übertreten für diese Karte... Ein Witz ist das was Nvidia da macht.

Ich werde da ganz sicher nicht mehr mitspielen bei diesem "mal schauen wieviel unsere Kunden bezahlen werden für ne Karte" Spiel was Nvidia seit Jahren betreibt und hiermit den Höhepunkt erreicht. Welcher Normalsterbliche soll den sowas noch bezahlen können?!


----------



## Chemenu (8. Mai 2016)

Einfach den überteuerten Scheiss nicht kaufen. Mehr kann man ja nicht machen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Mai 2016)

Gemar schrieb:


> Leistung, Preis und Verlustleistung hören sich schon mal gut an.
> Ich frage mich nur was die üppigen 8GB sollen? Stellt das eine Wiedergutmachung zur GTX 970 dar oder wird ein Teil wieder nur lahmer Speicher werden?



Unter 8 GB würde ich mir aktuell keine Karte mehr kaufen. Wegen Zukunftssicherheit. Allerdings über 700 EUR für eine Mittelklassekarte ?? Das ist wirklich heftig. Naja mal sehen wie lang meine R9 noch durchhält. Und mal sehen was AMD im Köcher hat.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2016)

mittelklassekarte? wovon redet ihr?


----------



## Alisis1990 (8. Mai 2016)

Ich sehe diese Karten auch eher als highend Karten.
Mittelklasse hätten wir bei der 1050/60 und darunter dann Einsteiger. 

Trotzdem warte ich bis ich weiß was nun Tacheles ist und was amd mit Polaris noch für Überraschungen hat.

Ausserdem bekommen wir mit der 1070 ne Karte die es locker mit ner 980ti aufnehmen kann und deutlich günstiger ist.. erst denken .. dann schreiben würde ich sagen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chemenu (8. Mai 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Ausserdem bekommen wir mit der 1070 ne Karte die es locker mit ner 980ti aufnehmen kann und deutlich günstiger ist.. erst denken .. dann schreiben würde ich sagen.



Fakt ist aber auch dass z.B. die GeForce 6800 Ultra damals für 500 EUR zu haben war. Nun ist Highend schon 200 EUR teurer in der Anschaffung.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch dass z.B. die GeForce 6800 Ultra damals für 500 EUR zu haben war. Nun ist Highend schon 200 EUR teurer in der Anschaffung.


 Die Frage ist dabei allerdings auch immer, was denn das Leistungsplus zur "Mittelklasse" ist und WIE stark denn das "HighEnd"-Modell ist. Nur weil es namentlich "HighEnd" ist, muss das Modell ja nicht zwingend auch wirklich viel schneller als eine Mittel/Oberklasse-Karte sein  

 Die letzten High-End-Nvidias waren aber halt auch immer unverschämt teuer - zB die GTX 980 Ti: doppelter Preis für "nur" 40% mehr Leistung im Vergleich zur GTX 970 / AMD R9 390... Das ist an sich fast schon Abzocke gegenüber den Leuten, die "Freaks" sind und unbedingt "so viel power wie möglich" haben wollen...  ob die Karte nun wirklich so hohe Kosten verursacht, dass der Preis okay ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber "Preis-Leistung" ist bei High-End seit vielen Jahren eher erbärmlich...


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Mai 2016)

Wie im Gottes Namen kann man die 1070 und 1080 als Mittelklasse bezeichnen? wtf?  
Das ist die High End Klasse und die kostet ihr Geld.
Mittelklasse Karten werden dann womöglich 1060, 1050  usw. und werden für knapp 300€ zu kaufen sein.

Dort wird es aber womöglich keine 8 GB Vram geben. Selbst wenn diese Karten 8 GB VR Ram haben würden, so würde die Leistung womöglich schon an anderen Ecken einbrechen bevor der Speicher sich überhaupt füllen würde 
(nur um zu erklären dass kleinere Karten nicht ohne Grund  weniger kosten, selbst wenn einige Features vorhanden wären)



Chemenu schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch dass z.B. die GeForce 6800 Ultra damals für 500 EUR zu haben war. Nun ist Highend schon 200 EUR teurer in der Anschaffung.



Heute hat man aber auch mehr Auswahl  im High End Bereich weil die Kunden es anscheinend so haben wollen.
Damals gab es vielleicht ne Ultra für 500 € und diese Ultra heißt heute schlichtweg 970,980 bzw. 1070, 1080.

Hier darf man sich nicht von den Namen in die Irre führen und den (Zeit)Kontext beachten und insgesamt das komplette Angebot an Produkten vergleichen.
Ganz davon abgesehen ist die Herstellung heutiger GPUs bestimmt komplexer als es früher der Zeit war. Pascal soll ja wirklich Milliarden gekostet haben


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Mittelklasse Karten werden dann womöglich 1060, 1050  usw. und werden für knapp 300€ zu kaufen sein.
> 
> Dort wird es aber womöglich keine 8 GB Vram geben. Selbst wenn diese Karten 8 GB VR Ram haben würden, so würde die Leistung womöglich schon an anderen Ecken einbrechen bevor der Speicher sich überhaupt füllen würde


 naja, wenn die "neue Mittelklasse" um die 300€ kostet, dann erwartet man aber mind. die Leistung einer GTX 970 oder R9 390, die ja 300€ kosten- und dann macht 8GB sehr wohl durchaus Sinn, was man ja an der R9 390 sehen kann. 

Aber eine x60-Karte für satte 300€ wäre ein krasser "Modellnamenvergabe"-Paradigmenwechsel ^^  ich denke eher, dass eine 1060 um die 200€ kostet, aber vlt gibt es mal wieder eine Ti-Version, die dann eher 250-350€ kostet?


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Mai 2016)

Die Generation werd ich wohl leider überspringen müssen. Mit BaFöG kommt man nicht weit und meine 970 hat mir beim Kauf schon n Loch in den Geldbeutel geschlagen.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Mai 2016)

Also mich spricht die Karte, 1080, stark an ... ich denke, auf die 'founders edition' kann man getrost verzichten.

Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie ein Schnitzel, wie sich die Karte in 4K und max. Details so schlägt. Wenn hier gute Werte erreicht werden, wird auch ein 4K Monitor angeschafft, mein i7 2600K in Rente geschickt und ein schönes neues System angeschafft.

Allerdings bin ich etwas skeptisch, ob nVidia aus dem DX12 'fail' der aktuellen Generation gelernt hat ...


----------



## lurchie85 (9. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wie im Gottes Namen kann man die 1070 und 1080 als Mittelklasse bezeichnen? wtf?



Das ist ganz einfach wieso ich sie so bezeichne. Ich teile Grafikkarten in 3 Lager auf. Einsteiger, Mittelklasse, Highend. Enthusiasten Karten gibt es nicht. Das ist ne Erfindung von Nvidia um die Preise nach oben zu drücken.

Da diese beiden Karten kein Vollausbau darstellen sondern beschnitten sind und es garantiert wieder ne Titan und TI geben wird siedle ich diese Karten im Mittelfeld ein. Dem zu folge beginnen die Einsteigerkarten bei Nvidia mit um 300 Euro, gefolgt von der 1070/1080 zwischen 500-750 Euro bis zum Highend Segment welche dann in Form von Ti und Titan bei über 1000 Euro liegen wird.

Nvidia hat über die letzten Jahre die Preise angezogen und den low Budget bzw Einsteigerbereich immer weiter zu Preisen von Mittelklasse gedrückt. Das resultiert darin, das man diese beiden Karten ganz sicher nicht zum Highend zählen kann da sie ja wie gesagt noch nach oben erweitert werden von der Leistung her.

Wenn man es mit AMD vergleicht kann man das auch gut sehen, diese bieten im Einsteiger Bereich Karten für unter 150-200 Euro an, schließen die Mittelklasse mit der 390x ab bei Preisen um 400 Euro und Fury(x) sowie Nano mit 600 Euro zählen ganz klar zum Highend Bereich. Und die Fury X/Nano sind bei weitem keine Karte die sich verstecken muss vor 980ti sowie Titan X, vor allem im 4K Bereich. Sie schneiden dort sogar überwiegend besser ab als die Nvidia Karten und sind vor allem eins, günstiger.

Ich kann diese Nvidia Gehirnwäsche einfach nicht mehr sehen. Man sollte sich einfach mal eingestehen das Nvidia dem Kunden das Geld aus der Tasche zieht und man Jahr für Jahr weitaus mehr Kohle verlangt für vielleicht 5-10 % mehr Leistung in low resulution (bis 1080p) gegenüber AMD. Gerade bei allem über 1080p bis hin zu 4K ist man größtenteils schlechter als AMD.

Wenn AMD wirklich ne 490x zu Preisen um 400 Euro anbieten sollte und die ersten geleakten Benchmarks stimmen kann sich Nvidia bei den Mondpreisen die sie verlangen warm anziehen. Diese Karte soll auf Augenhöhe mit der FuryX sein. Die normale 480 soll auf Augenhöhe mit der 390x sein, allerdings zu einem stark gesunkenen Preis.Wenn Anfang 2017 dann Vega kommt und man wie in der jetzigen Generation auf Augenhöhe ist im Highend Bereich, werden sich die Kunden zweimal überlegen ob sie 300-400 Euro mehr ausgeben für ne Ti oder Titan.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2016)

lurchie85 schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach wieso ich sie so bezeichne. Ich teile Grafikkarten in 3 Lager auf. Einsteiger, Mittelklasse, Highend. Enthusiasten Karten gibt es nicht. Das ist ne Erfindung von Nvidia um die Preise nach oben zu drücken.
> 
> Da diese beiden Karten kein Vollausbau darstellen sondern beschnitten sind und es garantiert wieder ne Titan und TI geben wird siedle ich diese Karten im Mittelfeld ein. Dem zu folge beginnen die Einsteigerkarten bei Nvidia mit um 300 Euro, gefolgt von der 1070/1080 zwischen 500-750 Euro bis zum Highend Segment welche dann in Form von Ti und Titan bei über 1000 Euro liegen wird.


 Einsteigerkarten 300€???? WTF?? Ich glaub du triffst da eine sehr exotische Einordnung von Grafikkarten aus Sicht eines Hardcoregamers bzw. eines Magazines für Hardware/Gamer-Frreaks, das auch 200€-Mainboards als "Mittelklasse" bezeichnet       "Einsteiger"-Karten sind normalerweise Modelle, die aktuelle Spiele auf niedrig bis mittel in FullHD darstellen können - das sind klassischerweise Grafikarten KLAR unter 200€. von ca 180-250€ hast du dann "Mittelklasse": mittlere bis hohe Details in FullHD. Und dann kommt die Oberklasse, die Spiele auf maximalen Einstellungen schafft in FullHD - das kann man mit viel Goodwill auch noch als "MIttelklasse" beziechnen, aber als Einsteigerklasse??!  ^^   also, diese Sichtweise hast du ziemlich exklusiv würde ich mal behaupten...    High-End sind dann halt die Karten, die auch auf Max ein Spiel mit locker >60FPS schaffen sollten - das ist dann klassischerweise die Top-Karte der aktuellen Generation, und wenn es eine x80 sowie eine x80 Ti gibt, dann muss man halt schauen, wie die x80 sich da einfügt - bei der GTX 980 ist die Karte leistungsmäßig näher an der "Oberklasse" als an HighEnd dran, preislich wiederum ist sie auch eher HighEnd. 


Wo ich aber klar zustimme ist, dass die aktuellen x80-Modelle völlig überteuert sind im Vergleich zur Oberklasse mit der GTX 970 und AMD R9 390. Allerdings steht AMD da auch nicht viel besser da. Die Nano und Fury sind/waren auch nicht günstiger als die GTX 980, und die Fury X ist preislich bei der GTX 980 Ti, bei der Leistung aber hinter der Nvidia. In den letzten Wochen gibt es bei den Preisen aber immer mal Schlenker, sogar eine GTX 980 Ti hatte ich mal als Tagesangebot für knapp unter 600€ gesehen, aktuell gibt es auch eine für 599€ und manche für 20-30€ mehr. Eine AMD Fury für knapp über 400€, aktuell ist die günstigste bei 420€.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Mai 2016)

lurchie85 schrieb:


> Ich teile Grafikkarten in 3 Lager auf. Einsteiger, Mittelklasse, Highend.



das ist schon mal unsinn(ig). 
es gibt dermaßen gigantische unterschiede, in sachen preis und leistung, dass diese einteilung der sache schon längst nicht mehr gerecht wird.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist schon mal unsinn(ig).
> es gibt dermaßen gigantische unterschiede, in sachen preis und leistung, dass diese einteilung der sache schon längst nicht mehr gerecht wird.


 Naja, es ist an sich viel eher Unsinn, den "Einstieg" erst bei einer 300€-Karte zu sehen...  ansonsten kann man grob durchaus drei Klassen für spielefähige Karten nehmen. Bis zur GTX 960/R9 370, vielleicht auch GTX 960/R9 380 wäre der Einstieg, R9 380X bis R9 390X und GTX 970 halt Mittelklasse, und ab der GTX 980 / AMD Nano eben HighEnd. Kann man so machen, wenn man nicht ZU viele Schubladen aufmachen will. 

 Aber Einstieg bei 300€ ansetzen, das kann man allerhöchstens als "Powergamer" so machen, der eine Karte unter 300€ nicht mal mit dem Arsch anschauen würde


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (9. Mai 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ich habe schon lange keine mehr und bezog mich auf die erste Revision, keine Ahnung ob die da groß was verbessert haben. Aber kaputt war die eher nicht, die von einem Freund (ebenfalls alte Revision) ist auch manchmal kurz vor dem abheben (bei Until Dawn miterlebt).



Kann ich so nur bestätigen. Habe auch noch die 1. Generation der PS4, und die geht seit Witcher 3 ab wie Schmidt's Katze, unnormal laut. Dachte dann, dass es ja nur am Luftfilter sein kann, habe diese außen und innen gereinigt, sowie den CPU-Lüfter, das war zwar alles recht staubig, jedoch hat sich an der Lautstärke NICHTS geändert. War mMn ein riesiger Fehler, das Netzteil innen zu verbauen, denn die Xbox läuft längst nicht so laut, nicht mal im Ansatz.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber Einstieg bei 300€ ansetzen, das kann man allerhöchstens als "Powergamer" so machen, der eine Karte unter 300€ nicht mal mit dem Arsch anschauen würde


Wäre auch etwas unsinnig, oder?

Ich mein, selbst wir elitären ProGamer schauen mit den Augen, nicht mit unserem fetten Hintern.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wäre auch etwas unsinnig, oder?
> 
> Ich mein, selbst wir elitären ProGamer schauen mit den Augen, nicht mit unserem fetten Hintern.


   Als ob du keinen Hühneraugenartigen Forunkel am Hintern hättest     kennt man den Spruch in Berlin nicht? ^^  "Etwas nicht mal mit dem Arsch anschauen" ? ^^


----------



## Rabowke (9. Mai 2016)

Natürlich nicht.

Wir in Berlin haben alle einen IQ über 170, haben bereits mit 10 studiert ... wir reden nicht so vulgär! 

Allerdings, um mal beim Thema zu bleiben, würde ich die Karten auch nicht Low, Mid & Highclass einstufen ... die 1070 für ~450 EUR, US Preise sind Nettopreise, wird wohl für die meisten Spieler schon Highclass sein und, Überraschung, auch ausreichen. 

Alles darüber ist logisch mMn nicht erklärbar, also der Mehrpreis in Relation zur Mehrleistung.

Jedenfalls war der, rein nüchtern, bei der 970 <> 980 schon nicht gegeben.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Mai 2016)

lurchie85 schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach wieso ich sie so bezeichne. Ich teile Grafikkarten in 3 Lager auf. Einsteiger, Mittelklasse, Highend. Enthusiasten Karten gibt es nicht. Das ist ne Erfindung von Nvidia um die Preise nach oben zu drücken.


Bis 250 € gibts die Einsteigerkarten
ab 250 - 350 Mittel bzw. gehobene Mittelklassekarten
ab 400 High End
Ab ab 600 Luxus
So ist meine Aufteilung der jeweiligen Klassen. 



> Da diese beiden Karten kein Vollausbau darstellen sondern beschnitten sind und es garantiert wieder ne Titan und TI geben wird siedle ich diese Karten im Mittelfeld ein. Dem zu folge beginnen die Einsteigerkarten bei Nvidia mit um 300 Euro, gefolgt von der 1070/1080 zwischen 500-750 Euro bis zum Highend Segment welche dann in Form von Ti und Titan bei über 1000 Euro liegen wird.


Nur weil es viel Luft nach oben gibt, sind die billigeren Karten nicht automatisch aus ihren Leistungsklassen zu entfernen.
Was zählt sind die fps und Features die man fürs Geld bekommt. Nur weil es eine bessere Karte gibt die 10 fps mehr darstellt, heißt es nicht automatisch dass eine langsamere Karte ihr Geld nicht wert ist und sie z.B. automatisch  einer anderen Klasse dazugehört.



> Ich kann diese Nvidia Gehirnwäsche einfach nicht mehr sehen. Man sollte sich einfach mal eingestehen das Nvidia dem Kunden das Geld aus der Tasche zieht und man Jahr für Jahr weitaus mehr Kohle verlangt für vielleicht 5-10 % mehr Leistung in low resulution (bis 1080p) gegenüber AMD. Gerade bei allem über 1080p bis hin zu 4K ist man größtenteils schlechter als AMD.


Nvidia zieht niemandem Geld aus der Tasche.
Wer mit einer höheren  Auflösung als FullHD spielen möchte muss eben mehr Geld für diese Technik bezahlen.  Ich kann z.B. nicht verstehen wie man permanent über dieses 4K  diskutiert.
4k ist noch meilenweit davon entfernt bezahlbar zu sein und die benötigte Leistung @ High Quality werden wir erst jetzt mit der neuen GPU Generation bekommen.
Für ein 4k Erlebnis braucht man auch einen guten Monitor und vor allem  60 fps  bzw. 60 hertz.

Bis dato  kann weder AMD noch Nvidia wiede Leistung bieten, und wenn  es doch irgendwie möglich ist (SLI) dann kostet so ein System ein Vermögen und es läuft nachwievor nicht problemlos.
Ich wäre froh wenn wir mit der nächsten Generation z.B. Pascal endlich 1440p @ 120 hz schaffen. Über 4k rede ich noch nicht mal weil ich davon ausgehe dass es erst mit der übernächsten Generation  zum fairen Preis möglich sein wird.



> Wenn AMD wirklich ne 490x zu Preisen um 400 Euro anbieten sollte und die ersten geleakten Benchmarks stimmen kann sich Nvidia bei den Mondpreisen die sie verlangen warm anziehen. Diese Karte soll auf Augenhöhe mit der FuryX sein. Die normale 480 soll auf Augenhöhe mit der 390x sein, allerdings zu einem stark gesunkenen Preis.Wenn Anfang 2017 dann Vega kommt und man wie in der jetzigen Generation auf Augenhöhe ist im Highend Bereich, werden sich die Kunden zweimal überlegen ob sie 300-400 Euro mehr ausgeben für ne Ti oder Titan.


Sollte. Könnte. Wollte. Hätte. Würde.

Beide Parteien können zu jederzeit mit Preisänderungen reagieren. Außerdem gehe ich stark davon aus dass Nvidia ebenfalls eine  1090 anbieten könnte und somit  hätte dann jeder Gamer eine GPU zur Auswahl
beginnend mit der 1050/1060 ab 200€ bis zu einer 1080 ti / 1090 (ti)  ca. 999€

Jeder kann dann selber entscheiden welche Karte er zu welchem Preis kaufen möchte. Wo ist das Problem?
Ist nix neues dass Nvidia etwas mehr für seine Karten verlangt und daran ist nix verwerflich. AMD würde als Marktführer ebenfalls andere Preise verlangen als  das was sie jetzt tun


----------



## Seegurkensalat (9. Mai 2016)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nur bestätigen. Habe auch noch die 1. Generation der PS4, und die geht seit Witcher 3 ab wie Schmidt's Katze, unnormal laut. Dachte dann, dass es ja nur am Luftfilter sein kann, habe diese außen und innen gereinigt, sowie den CPU-Lüfter, das war zwar alles recht staubig, jedoch hat sich an der Lautstärke NICHTS geändert. War mMn ein riesiger Fehler, das Netzteil innen zu verbauen, denn die Xbox läuft längst nicht so laut, nicht mal im Ansatz.



Nicht nur das Netzteil, auch das kleine Gehäuse = kleine Lüfter = schnelles Drehen = Lauter. Ich kann die Designentscheidung zu Ungunsten der Lautstärke nicht nachvollziehen. Das Teil steht im Regal, das Netzteil verschwindet irgendwo dahinter. Und ob die PS4 jetzt 8cm kleiner ist, juckt doch keinen. Vielliecht ändern sie ja was mit der 4k.


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. Mai 2016)

lurchie85 schrieb:


> Das sollen die "Mittelklasse" Karten werden? Bei dem Preis? Zotac hat bereits seine erste Karte vorgestellt und die wird 699 Dollar kosten in Form der Founders Edition. Sprich in Deutschland werden wir die 700 Euro Marke übertreten für diese Karte... Ein Witz ist das was Nvidia da macht.


Warum sollte man sich die Founders Edition kaufen, es sei denn man muss unbedingt bei den ersten dabei sein? Ein bis zwei Monate warten und dann für ca. 100 Euro weniger zuschlagen. Um die 600 Euro wäre aus meiner Sicht für die 1080 ein angemessener Preis, wobei man natürlich noch Tests abwarten sollte.


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mittelklassekarte? wovon redet ihr?



Frage ich mich auch die ganze Zeit. Weder die 1070 noch die 1080 sind Mittelklasse, sondern Oberklasse/High-End. Alles darüber (1080 TI) wäre Enthusiasten-Klasse, nur die sind bereit, 1000 Euro für ne Karte hinzublättern.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Mai 2016)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich die Founders Edition kaufen, es sei denn man muss unbedingt bei den ersten dabei sein? Ein bis zwei Monate warten und dann für ca. 100 Euro weniger zuschlagen. Um die 600 Euro wäre aus meiner Sicht für die 1080 ein angemessener Preis, wobei man natürlich noch Tests abwarten sollte.


... bislang ist doch der Umfang bzw. genauen Spezifikationen der 'founders edition' nicht bekannt, oder?

Die vage Aussage "sollen sich besonders gut übertakten lassen!" ist mMn ziemlich witzlos. Entweder die GraKa kommt übertaktet daher, dann ist das durch die Garantie vom Hersteller abgedeckt, oder besitzt eine bessere (Luft)kühlung und/oder eine bessere Ausstattung im Sinne von Spiele etc.

Sollte keines der o.g. Dinge zutreffen, werde ich mir sicherlich keine 'founders edition' kaufen ...


----------



## svd (10. Mai 2016)

Das Design ist sowieso furchtbar. Dieser "martialische" Pseudo-Stealth-Lamborghini-Look sieht aus, als käme er vom Boden, direkt neben dem Papierkorb mit den
wegge- und verworfenen Vorschlägen. 

So à la: "Unfähiger und überbezahlter Leiter der Designabteilung hebt Papierknäuel auf, faltet es auseinander und meint: "Das gefällt mir. Macht es so.""


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2016)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich die Founders Edition kaufen, es sei denn man muss unbedingt bei den ersten dabei sein?


 wie jetzt? ^^  Gibt es zuerst NUR diese Founders-Edition? Dann ist vlt nur DAS der Unterschied, oder wie? ^^


----------



## McDrake (10. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie jetzt? ^^  Gibt es zuerst NUR diese Founders-Edition? Dann ist vlt nur DAS der Unterschied, oder wie? ^^


Early Access-Versionen.
[emoji13]


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Mai 2016)

So viel ich weiß ist die Founder Edition vom Aussehen her  "cooler".
Inwiefern sie besser übertaktet ist bzw. übertaktbar gemacht wird habe ich noch nix genaues gelesen.

Und wenn schon. Die 3rd Party Hersteller werden schon  ordentlich was rauskitzeln können  und ich hoffe dass die Founder Edition
kein zeitexklusives Angebot sein wird, sondern später zum Vergleich vs 3rd Party Hersteller  zur Verfügung sein werden.

Denke aber es ist einfach nur ein zeitexklusives  Angebot um erstmal die abzumelken die es nicht abwarten können ^^


----------



## MichaelG (10. Mai 2016)

Das Aussehen der Karte ist mir so etwas von Wumpe. Die Kühlung in Verbindung mit möglichst geringer Lautstärke und die Leistung müssen stimmen. Der Rest ist mir Banane. Mein PC ist kein Showobjekt.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Aussehen der Karte ist mir so etwas von Wumpe. Die Kühlung in Verbindung mit möglichst geringer Lautstärke und die Leistung müssen stimmen. Der Rest ist mir Banane. Mein PC ist kein Showobjekt.




also, selbst wenn einem die Optik wichtig ist: nur wegen der Optik SO ein Aufpreis im Vergleich zu Karten mit ohnehin schon "nicht Referenz", sondern Custom-Design wäre an sich eine Frechheit, außer es wären gleichzeitig weitere besondere Features dabei...  wenn die Kühlerabdeckung mit echtem Silber bestückt wäre: okay... aber sonst? ^^


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... bislang ist doch der Umfang bzw. genauen Spezifikationen der 'founders edition' nicht bekannt, oder?
> 
> Die vage Aussage "sollen sich besonders gut übertakten lassen!" ist mMn ziemlich witzlos. Entweder die GraKa kommt übertaktet daher, dann ist das durch die Garantie vom Hersteller abgedeckt, oder besitzt eine bessere (Luft)kühlung und/oder eine bessere Ausstattung im Sinne von Spiele etc.
> 
> Sollte keines der o.g. Dinge zutreffen, werde ich mir sicherlich keine 'founders edition' kaufen ...


Soweit ich weiß, soll die "Founders Edition" nur etwas früher erscheinen (1 - 2 Monate) und ansonsten die gleichen Spezifikationen haben. Also nur was für das Eilige. Die müssen dann halt 100 Euro mehr zahlen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, soll die "Founders Edition" nur etwas früher erscheinen (1 - 2 Monate) und ansonsten die gleichen Spezifikationen haben. Also nur was für das Eilige. Die müssen dann halt 100 Euro mehr zahlen.


 Also, falls das stimmt: wenn die Karte dann auch dem Preis entsprechend auch so viel schneller als zB eine GTX 980 ist und man  eh eine neue Karte braucht, dann wäre das ja noch okay - aber wenn nicht, dann müssen das ja echt absolute Vollidioten oder xxxxtreme-Nvidia-Fans/Sammler sein, die da zugreifen ^^


----------



## doomkeeper (11. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, falls das stimmt: wenn die Karte dann auch dem Preis entsprechend auch so viel schneller als zB eine GTX 980 ist und man  eh eine neue Karte braucht, dann wäre das ja noch okay - aber wenn nicht, dann müssen das ja echt absolute Vollidioten oder xxxxtreme-Nvidia-Fans/Sammler sein, die da zugreifen ^^



Verstehe ich nicht. Wieso  Vollidioten?

Also  ich hab das jetzt nochmal durchgelesen usw. und gehe davon aus dass die Founder Edition eine Art  "k" GPU ist, wie wir es aus dem CPU Markt kennen.
Sprich: eine offene GPU von Nvidia höchstpersönlich + cooleres Design. Deswegen teurer und  früher auf dem Markt um Early Adopter anzulocken.

Dannach gehe ich davon aus dass die Founder Edition für einen gewissen Zeitraum bestehen bleibt und die 08/15  Referenz-Karte erscheint (stock und schlechteres Design)
Zum gleichen Zeitpunkt können aber auch 3rd Party Hersteller die  08/15 Karte im besseren Design und besseren Specs anbieten.

Am ende hätten wir 3 Arten von Angeboten. Nvidia Referenz - Nvidia Founder Edition - MSI, Asus & Co.

Somit wäre die Founder Edition durchaus ihr Geld wert wenn man etwas damit anzustellen weiß. Zugreifen werden aber die  meisten Leute weil sie schlichtweg nicht länger warten und das coole Design wollen.

WENN die Founder Edition gegen MSI, Gigabyte & Co. gut aussieht (auf Performance bezogen) dann wird sie ihr Geld wert sein.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Wieso  Vollidioten?


 Weil seit einigen Jahren selbst die OC-Versionen der Partnerhersteller mit Customkühlung von zb Asus, Gainward usw. nicht oder kaum teurer sind als die Referenz-Versionen. Warum sollte man dann SO viel mehr zahlen, wie angekündigt, nur weil die Karte VIELLEICHT (wir wissen es ja nicht) "schneller als die Referenz" ist ? Etwa nur weil die Karte früher verfügbar ist? WENN sie dann im Vergleich zur zB GTX 980 auch wirklich den Preis wert ist, dann wäre es ja noch okay - aber NUR wegen "sie ist früher zu haben", obwohl 3-4 Wochen später für 70-100€ weniger auch gleichschnelle andere Karten kommen, DAS fände ich idiotisch, wenn man da zugreift. Noch idiotischer wäre man, wenn man zugreift, obwohl zb die GTX 1070 "founders Edition" vlt. nur so schnell wie eine GTX 980 ist, aber 80-100€ mehr kostet...


----------



## Chemenu (11. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Wieso  Vollidioten?
> 
> Also  ich hab das jetzt nochmal durchgelesen usw. und gehe davon aus dass die Founder Edition eine Art  "k" GPU ist, wie wir es aus dem CPU Markt kennen.
> Sprich: eine offene GPU von Nvidia höchstpersönlich + cooleres Design. Deswegen teurer und  früher auf dem Markt um Early Adopter anzulocken.
> ...



Die Founders Edition ist eine Referenzkarte mit etwas hochwertigerem Kühler. Keine Übertaktung, keine selektierten Chips, keine Limitierung auf Stückzahlen. Nur dafür 100 EUR mehr zu verlangen ist m.M.n. dreist. 
Dass Custom Designs mit geänderten Platinenlayouts und Kühllösungen erst etwas später erscheinen ist ja normal. nVidia vermarktet hier einfach die begrenzte Verfügbarkeit bei Produkteinführung als "exklusiv früheren Zugriff auf das Produkt".
In Wirklichkeit kriegt die Karte aber niemand früher, sondern der Rest der Käufer muss einfach auf die flächendeckende Verfügbarkeit warten. Wie bei jedem Grafikkarten Release in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## doomkeeper (11. Mai 2016)

Ich schreibe ja nur dass was er bei der Vorstellung erzählt hat.

Die Founders Edition soll eine starke Übertaktbarkeit bieten so wie ich ihn verstanden habe. Deswegen auch mein Vergleich mit den "K" Cpu´s.
Klar die  "normale" Version wird auch übertaktbar sein aber vielleicht nicht so krass?


----------



## Chemenu (11. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich schreibe ja nur dass was er bei der Vorstellung erzählt hat.
> 
> Die Founders Edition soll eine starke Übertaktbarkeit bieten so wie ich ihn verstanden habe. Deswegen auch mein Vergleich mit den "K" Cpu´s.
> Klar die  "normale" Version wird auch übertaktbar sein aber vielleicht nicht so krass?



Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 und 1070: Founders Editions als "Early Access" [Update]


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 und 1070: Founders Editions als "Early Access" [Update]


 das wäre echt lächerlich - was kommt wohl bei den nächsten Modellen? Kostenpflichtige DLCs, die nötig sind, um die Lüfter zu regeln, und per Default drehen die unnötig schnell? ^^  20€-Steckmodule für einen HDMI-Anschluss, ansonsten nur VGA verfügbar? 

Wenigstens weiß man vorher schon, was Sache ist - die hätten auch einfach NUR den Founders-Preis nennen können, und wenn die später erscheinenden Customkarten dann deutlich günstiger sind, kann nvidia ja dann (nach außen hin) nichts dafür...  

aber an sich ist das ein Schlag ins Gesicht all derer, die mit dem PC-Kauf oder einer Aufrüstung abwarten woll(t)en, ob im Juni Karten mit gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis verfügbar sind. Aber die Founders sind ja echt nur was für Hardware-Freaks, und bis dann die "normalen" Modelle kommen, kann es Juli oder gar August werden.


----------



## knarfe1000 (12. Mai 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 und 1070: Founders Editions als "Early Access" [Update]



Also das, was ich bereits vermutet hatte. Wer 100+ Euro mehr dafür ausgeben will, bitte schön.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Mai 2016)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Also das, was ich bereits vermutet hatte. Wer 100+ Euro mehr dafür ausgeben will, bitte schön.



Aber ... aber ... bessere, hochwertigere Materialien!!111einself


----------

